# Pass Rates for the biggest and most mysterious exam - the SE III



## McEngr (Nov 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the pass rates for the WA or CA SE III? I felt really, really good after taking the WA SE III, but there've been a few posts and websites that state that the pass rate is in the low 20s in percentile. Well, that can obviously make your confidence shrink a little. Kinda like doing a cannon ball in an ice-cold pool.

Anyone have an idea?

Thanks!


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 9, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the pass rates for the WA or CA SE III? I felt really, really good after taking the WA SE III, but there've been a few posts and websites that state that the pass rate is in the low 20s in percentile. Well, that can obviously make your confidence shrink a little. Kinda like doing a cannon ball in an ice-cold pool.
> Anyone have an idea?
> 
> Thanks!


See the following:

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/oct08stats.shtml

Good Luck!


----------



## wmmw (Nov 9, 2009)

Also See the following link

http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...engspring08.pdf

Good Luck


----------



## jtubbs (Nov 11, 2009)

McEngr,

If you go up one "directory" from the link that wmmw provided you will have access to multiple years of previous newsletters that provide the passing rates for the WA SEIII (only the spring journals since it's only offered in the fall). I looked into this in preparation of taking the SEIII a few weeks ago and found that the passing rates for the last several years have been in the 20-30% range, but for the Oct 2005 exam it was about 75%.

http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...ors/elpubs.html

Ironically, through all these years there have been roughly 20-25 people that have passed the exam...Apparently if we can limit the number of test takers each year we'll have a much better chance at passing!


----------



## McEngr (Nov 13, 2009)

jtubbs said:


> McEngr,
> If you go up one "directory" from the link that wmmw provided you will have access to multiple years of previous newsletters that provide the passing rates for the WA SEIII (only the spring journals since it's only offered in the fall). I looked into this in preparation of taking the SEIII a few weeks ago and found that the passing rates for the last several years have been in the 20-30% range, but for the Oct 2005 exam it was about 75%.
> 
> http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...ors/elpubs.html
> ...


Thanks jtubbs!

I'm really beginning to have doubts. I wonder if there are other guys like me, who not knowing how strict the grading cut score is, feel good after taking the exam believing they haven't made many (if any) mistakes. This waiting is torture in this economy. Being the sole structural consultant for a civil engineering firm, I have a lot of pressure to perform on this exam showing that I'm on par with the other structurals in town.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 13, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Thanks jtubbs!
> I'm really beginning to have doubts. I wonder if there are other guys like me, who not knowing how strict the grading cut score is, feel good after taking the exam believing they haven't made many (if any) mistakes. This waiting is torture in this economy. Being the sole structural consultant for a civil engineering firm, I have a lot of pressure to perform on this exam showing that I'm on par with the other structurals in town.


I'm also curious if anyone who has taken this exam could share their thoughts on what brought them into success.

Thanks!


----------



## McEngr (Nov 18, 2009)

McEngr said:


> I'm also curious if anyone who has taken this exam could share their thoughts on what brought them into success.
> Thanks!


I just realized that I used chapter 11 to calculate the shear capacity of a specially reinforced concrete moment frame column. SHOOT! I should've used chapter 21. I can't believe I did this. It's like 1/2 of 1 of the 4 problems.

I still used the special detailing requirements of chapter 21, but I failed to show the spacing by the chapter 21 equations. That's what I get for not studying enough or getting enough concrete in my experience.

As kevo's icon would say: DOH!


----------



## sab35263 (Nov 18, 2009)

Where can I find a detailed procedure for special detailing in Chapter 21?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 18, 2009)

This ones for you McEngr:


----------



## McEngr (Nov 18, 2009)

sab35263 said:


> Where can I find a detailed procedure for special detailing in Chapter 21?


There's no replacement for this book. It's illustrated so that there's no confusion what chapter 21 says. It's not too expensive for the value it adds either!

Follow this link:

http://www.cement.org/bookstore/profile.asp?itemid=SP382


----------



## PIYA (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you know when to expect the WA SEIII exam result? I took the exam in October. Do I have to wait until end of Feb to find out?

Thanks,


----------



## McEngr (Nov 19, 2009)

PIYA said:


> Do you know when to expect the WA SEIII exam result? I took the exam in October. Do I have to wait until end of Feb to find out?
> Thanks,


Washington is usually better prepared for exam findings than Oregon. I expect to receive results right around Super Bowl weekend. You'll most-likely see results around the end of January.


----------



## RetrofiT (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if the SEII results come out sooner than the SEIII? Also, do we get a letter from NCEES or do we have to wait to hear from our state board (in my case WA)?

I took the SEII and III in WA in oct. The SEIII was much harder than the SEII...I can't believe that the SEIII is only held once a year!


----------



## McEngr (Dec 17, 2009)

RetrofiT said:


> Does anyone know if the SEII results come out sooner than the SEIII? Also, do we get a letter from NCEES or do we have to wait to hear from our state board (in my case WA)?
> I took the SEII and III in WA in oct. The SEIII was much harder than the SEII...I can't believe that the SEIII is only held once a year!


Hi RetrofiT,

When I took the SE II in Oregon, they gave me a letter like a month and a half after everyone started posting their results on here... :smileyballs: However, they congratulated me on being allowed to take the SE III. I had to read it twice to make sure I passed. Stupid OSBEELS  Nonetheless, I think they will come out at the same time. JMHO.

McE


----------



## RetrofiT (Dec 19, 2009)

i thought the SEIII was tough...i loved the one where they added the parapet


----------



## PIYA (Dec 19, 2009)

RetrofiT said:


> Does anyone know if the SEII results come out sooner than the SEIII? Also, do we get a letter from NCEES or do we have to wait to hear from our state board (in my case WA)?
> I took the SEII and III in WA in oct. The SEIII was much harder than the SEII...I can't believe that the SEIII is only held once a year!


For WA, you will get your SEII result directly from NCEES. Last year, I got email from them on Jan 6th. Hopefully the SEIII results will be available by end of January. I am tired of waiting already.


----------



## Alex De Souza (Dec 21, 2009)

PIYA said:


> RetrofiT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if the SEII results come out sooner than the SEIII? Also, do we get a letter from NCEES or do we have to wait to hear from our state board (in my case WA)?
> ...


what i heard is there were way more engineers took exam this year than previous years. i hope that does not translate results to later than end of january.

22% passing rate seems very low and scary!

good luck.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2009)

> 22% passing rate seems very low and scary!


Tell me about it! I think I performed very well (if I may humbly say so)... the only problem is that it may be much more difficult than my experience level. I'm pretty good with load combinations, which seemed to be almost 30% of the exam time!

I'm pretty nervous about this test. No one is helping me pay for these exams... I'm doing it for myself as most of my peers think I'm silly, and too young, to go after this test.


----------



## Alex De Souza (Dec 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> > 22% passing rate seems very low and scary!
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! I think I performed very well (if I may humbly say so)... the only problem is that it may be much more difficult than my experience level. I'm pretty good with load combinations, which seemed to be almost 30% of the exam time!
> ...



McEngr,

You are right about Loading in general and Load Combos. All questions required doing load combination. There were too much unnecessary load information. You should be in good shape then. I think I missed, BS'ed or half answered last part of all questions, except the concrete one. So I did answer around 80% or more perhaps. I think the main issue for me was not having enough time. Overall, questions were fair but too long and some of them really required footnotes!!! I think that does not make sense at all.

Good luck!!!


----------



## RetrofiT (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, just got my SEII email from NCEES, now have to wait for WA to process SEIII stuff...this next month is going to kill me!!! I can't believe they only offer this once a year!!!


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2009)

RetrofiT said:


> Ok, just got my SEII email from NCEES, now have to wait for WA to process SEIII stuff...this next month is going to kill me!!! I can't believe they only offer this once a year!!!


Retrofit, I presume congrats is in order?! No doubt, if you only passed the SE II, you should STILL celebrate. These structural exams are no small hill to climb! Go celebrate regardless of your SE III results! Good job!


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> This ones for you McEngr:


BTW! Thanks for the "doh", Kevo. I'm always an LOL observer, so appreciate the heckling...


----------



## RetrofiT (Dec 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> RetrofiT said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, just got my SEII email from NCEES, now have to wait for WA to process SEIII stuff...this next month is going to kill me!!! I can't believe they only offer this once a year!!!
> ...



Thanks a lot! I appreciate it!


----------



## PIYA (Feb 3, 2010)

I sent an e-mail to WA board today. They simply replied that the results should be sent out by mid-to-late February. I guess that it will be after the next board meeting on Feb 16th and 17th.

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Alex De Souza (Feb 3, 2010)

PIYA said:


> I sent an e-mail to WA board today. They simply replied that the results should be sent out by mid-to-late February. I guess that it will be after the next board meeting on Feb 16th and 17th.
> Good luck to those still waiting!


I called them and almost got the same response. It is going to be 4 months, maybe more. If they wait few more months, then they should release the results with 2010 ones! It is really frustrating...


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 3, 2010)

PIYA said:


> I sent an e-mail to WA board today. They simply replied that the results should be sent out by mid-to-late February. I guess that it will be after the next board meeting on Feb 16th and 17th.
> Good luck to those still waiting!


PIYA - thanks for looking into the anticipated results date...I was hoping it would be earlier than in years past, but alas they won't. We've waited this long, what's another couple weeks, right?!? Besides, I don't have any fingernails left!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## McEngr (Feb 10, 2010)

This waiting is absolute torture. I can't take it anymore.


----------

